# Mold on buds outdoors



## hottip (Sep 19, 2013)

We've been having a long wet spell in the Northwest and I found my first sign of mold on one of my plants. To soon to harvest and I'm hoping to save them. I put up a cover but that may have been to late. Any suggestions?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 19, 2013)

Pisk off the damaged and get as many fans as you can under your cover


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 19, 2013)

I use .."Green cure"...for Powder mold...if its Rot  cutt away the rot and hit with GC  or baking sode....and get some air moving under those covers

:48:


----------



## hottip (Sep 21, 2013)

4U2, I just got my cover up before the rains came yesterday. I only covered the top and left the sides open. Will this be  OK? I really didn't want to much showing as my grow is in front of the house and can be seen from the road.


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 21, 2013)

hottip said:
			
		

> I really didn't want to much showing as my grow is in front of the house and can be seen from the road.



now there's some confidence for ya---growing in front of the house---i love it


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 21, 2013)

hottip said:
			
		

> 4U2, I just got my cover up before the rains came yesterday. I only covered the top and left the sides open. Will this be  OK? I really didn't want to much showing as my grow is in front of the house and can be seen from the road.





:aok:

and do as *ozzy *Said and get some fans moving her around


----------



## hottip (Sep 21, 2013)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> now there's some confidence for ya---growing in front of the house---i love it


I've been growing in this spot for years and they are hiding behind 12' high rhododendrons. Now with the white pipe and plastic  they are visible and you can smell them 30' away.


----------



## VallejoReaper72 (Sep 22, 2013)

I have this white powdery mold growing on the leaves of this one plant.  Actually, all of the clones that came from this plant have a similar white dusty mold growing on the leaves.  The owner of the mother plant hacked over half of his plants trying to eradicate the mold.  Only AFTER sacrificing much of his crop did he hear that he should have left it alone.  He said that you should let the plant mature and harvest as usual.  Dry it, then treat the bud with a mixture of hydrogen peroxide and water, and quick dry.  After that, cure as normal, and mold should be gone.  I don't know if this is true.  I have 3 clones I have been growing that came from his mother.  Any advice?


----------



## sunakard2000 (Sep 22, 2013)

iv seen that too, i forget the guys name, hes really well known for growing not only MJ but beastly veggies of all sorts, he lets them finish and yeah hydrogen peroxide and water bath, good rinse in a large tub or tupperware tote, then i believe he rinsed the bud like mad and hung to dry with fans flowing. wish i remember where i saw that at or who it was, i believe though it was only for PM that showed up in the last few weeks of flower, iv never had a PM issue iv taken loads of precautious with my indoor grow and havnt moved to outdoors yet


----------



## kaotik (Sep 23, 2013)

jorge cervantes youre thinking of  *just search jorge pm, you'll find the vid/method your friend speaks of)

to vallejo..
 that there is PM; powder mildew. my biggest enemy and fear (worse than any bug you'll face IMO)
if those clones were for indoor; i highly suggest you cull them and clean the area well, then restart with something else.


..tough pill to swallow, but it is a horrible plant disease basically and it's only going to be a headache for you.
once infected, it will keep coming back (unless you suit up and spray a serious chemical) and eventually spread to any/all other plants you have (if it hasn't already)

unless you have strains you just cannot lose i recommend to cull anything for indoor.  (if not; some will recommend eagle 20 *i'm not one.. there's only 1 logical path IMO )

now outdoor, i almost always see it late season.. not much to be done (but try not to bring it in  )
there's a few over the counter sprays..they usually only buy you a few weeks though.

did you have any other plants among them?


----------



## Bradeen (Sep 23, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> I use .."Green cure"...for Powder mold...if its Rot  cutt away the rot and hit with GC  or baking sode....and get some air moving under those covers
> 
> :48:


Hmmm great thinking and good answer indeed.


----------



## VallejoReaper72 (Sep 23, 2013)

kaotik said:
			
		

> jorge cervantes youre thinking of  *just search jorge pm, you'll find the vid/method your friend speaks of)
> 
> to vallejo..
> that there is PM; powder mildew. my biggest enemy and fear (worse than any bug you'll face IMO)
> ...



I do have other plants and they are in very close proximity to the infected plants.  All are outdoor, though they were started very late.  I had all of my hopes up for one bagseed GSC plant that I had, but it turned out to be male.  So I scurried to get a few more plants rooted and in soil before the season was over.  Glad that I now have 6 flowering plants.  I can't remember what strain the infected plants are.  I believe he said a cross of Blue Dream and GDP, though not sure.  Could be GDP and Trainwreck.  Either way, I have sampled the finished bud from the mother plant and I love it!  I had to pull a few of the smaller ones because I can legally only have 6 flowering plants at a time.  The ones I pulled had good trich formations and little popcorn buds.  I was unaware of the nature of PM at that time, and made iso hash out of the material from the pulled plants.  I have had no ill effects from using hash oil extracted from material containing PM.  However, when the last 2 plants of this strain are ready for harvest, I will use the peroxide/water bath to try to clean the mold before curing.  If it doesn't work, that's okay too.  Those 2 plants will not yield me too much anyways and I can always toss what I have into an iso bath.  

I also have 2 other plants that are doing very well considering how late I started them.  Both from seed.  One is Banger (a cheap strain I get from one of our dispensaries) and the other is Green Candy.  Just fed them some flowering nutes about a week ago and they have taken off!  No signs of PM on them, just some signs of pests eating the leaves.  They don't eat much and seem to be leaving the buds alone, so I am not too concerned with them.  My buddy has a huge problem with caterpillars.  So far, not an issue for me.


----------



## kaotik (Sep 23, 2013)

ok
good (well, kind of )
..i worried you might've infected your indoor grow with the clones.

it's not gonna kill ya (instantly anyway) or make you sick (instantly anyway..  longterm likely aint good ) .. but it's not something you really want to be ingesting (and it's gonna make the plant suffer obviously)


should tell your indoor (indoor?) buddy he should likely cull, clean, and restart if he wants to be rid of it (or start treating them with eagle pre-bloom)

doesn't seem like it's a big concern for you. 
you guys could grab something like greencure or serenade if you wanted.. just know they're not a cure, just a treatment (they usually buy you a couple weeks)


----------



## hottip (Oct 1, 2013)

Well the rain and the wind came and blew the cover off my grow. I had to do an early harvest yesterday as there isn't any sign of a dry spell here in the northwest. I cut them all down and went thru each and every one of them. I had about a 25% loss due to mold. They weren't ready to harvest but it was cut them down or lose them. This was my best grow ever due to our long dry summer but it hurts to cut 10" colas off and throw them away.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 1, 2013)

ooh dude dont throw them away,... did you read the post about jorge cervantes, he has a video on youtube on how to save bud that would normaly be tossed due to PM... if done properly the bud is good for comsuming, as the PM is washed away. i know its too late at this point but it wouldnt hurt to watch it and keep that knowledge in mind for when something like this happens again. personaly id rather buy some peroxide and save the bud rather then just admit defeat with as much work and dedication these plants take. but hey to each his own


----------

